# sea predators



## diceman (Jul 12, 2008)

Επιμελούμαι ένα μεταφρασμένο τόμο για τον Καρχαρία. Στο βιβλίο υπάρχει και μια ενότητα για το Σελάχι, την Όρκα, τα Μπαρακούντα κ.λπ. με τίτλο "Predators of the Sea" και η μετάφραση λέει «Αρπακτικά της Θάλασσας». Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πολύ πρωί και ο εγκέφαλός μου δεν έχει πάρει μπροστά ακόμα, αλλά εμένα αυτό με παραπέμπει σε πτηνά, όχι σε ψάρια. Πέρα από το obvious «Κυνηγοί της Θάλασσας», any ideas?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2008)

Εμένα δεν με παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά σε πτηνά. Βέβαια, το συναντάμε στα Ελληνικά περισσότερο σε σχέση με αρπακτικά πουλιά, αλλά υπάρχουν αρπακτικά ζώα κάθε είδους. 

Θα μπορούσες να το πεις όμως "Άρπαγες της θάλασσας".


----------



## sarant (Jul 12, 2008)

Νομίζω πως ο όρος Αρπακτικά είναι σωστός. Το άρπαγες παραπέμπει σε ανθρώπους.


----------



## diceman (Jul 12, 2008)

Βρίσκω και hits για τα «αρπακτικά», απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι σωστό να πούμε, π.χ., «το σελάχι είναι ένα αρπακτικό της θάλασσας». Μόνο στα δικά μου αφτιά ηχεί παράξενο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2008)

Μπορεί να ηχεί παράξενα και στα αφτιά άλλων, όχι στα δικά μου, πάντως. Για μένα, η λέξη "αρπακτικό" έχει προ πολλού σταματήσει να είναι συνώνυμη με "αρπακτικό πτηνό".


----------



## danae (Jul 12, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα. Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, αρπακτικά είναι τα ζώα που κυνηγάνε και σκοτώνουν για να φάνε. Δεν είναι μόνο πτηνά, π.χ. και η γάτα είναι αρπακτικό.


----------



## Elena (Jul 12, 2008)

Το «αρπακτικό» σίγουρα χρησιμοποιείται για ζώα -όπως και για ψάρια, σε πιο πρόσφατα κείμενα ενώ βάσει του ορισμού (οικολ.) του «predator» (technically speaking... :)) και για έντομα μπορεί να λεχθεί (κι από εκεί ξεκίνησε η χρήση, βλ. ετυμολογία), αλλά και για άλλα ζώα, το χαριτωμένο φούγκου δυσκολεύομαι (και στα αγγλικά ακόμα) να το θεωρήσω «aquatic predator». Μέσα στο λήμμα έχουμε και την εξής φράση:

_Thus, a hungry predator stalking the puffers may suddenly find itself facing what seems to be a much larger fish and pause, giving the puffers an opportunity to retreat to safety._


Το «predator» είναι σίγουρα πολύ πιο συνηθισμένο για καρχαρίες από το «αρπακτικό» στα ελληνικά, και ενώ, βάσει ορισμού, μπορεί κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για τα δελφίνια, λέμε «αρπακτικό» για τα δελφίνια; (Όσο «predator» είναι η γάτα, τόσο είναι και ο σκύλος -πάντα σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό.) Βλ. χρήση «predators» εδώ: Predators
Predators of the cero mackerel include wahoo (Acanthocybium solandri), sharks, dolphins, and diving sea birds. The silvery color of the underside of this fish blends in well with the glow from the sun shining on the surface of the water, making it difficult to detect for predators threatening from below. On the other hand, the dark coloration of the cero mackerel's back blends in with the blue-green color of the sea, making it difficult to spot from a bird's view.)



(Βtw: η αναλογία «birds of prey» έναντι «fish of prey» είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα και στα αγγλικά.)

Η Νικολαρέα δίνει και τα:

Group predation: Ομαδική θήρευση
Predator: Θηρευτής (για ζώα).
Predator-prey relationship: Σχέση θηρευτή-θηράματος

http://www.rhodes.aegean.gr/tepaes/metaptyxiakope/ASSETS/DOCS/en_terminology.doc, αλλά υπάρχει και το «αρπακτικότητα» κ.λπ., φυσικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2008)

Με βάση όλα αυτά που λέτε, εμένα *η χρήση *του predator με παραπέμπει σε αυτό που λέμε στα Ελληνικά "σαρκοφάγα" (carnivores). Κι αναρωτιέμαι, αν υπάρχουν predators που να μην είναι σαρκοφάγοι ή σαρκοφάγα που να μην είναι predators.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2008)

Και επειδή είδα λίγο ανάποδα τις ερωτήσεις (πρώτες γουλιές καφέ ακόμα, από τα γιουτιουμπάκια και τα αρχαιοελληνικά ξεκίνησα), μπορώ τώρα να προτείνω εδώ, όπως και μια-δυο κυρίες πιο πάνω, τους θαλάσσιους θηρευτές.


----------



## danae (Jul 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Με βάση όλα αυτά που λέτε, εμένα *η χρήση *του predator με παραπέμπει σε αυτό που λέμε στα Ελληνικά "σαρκοφάγα" (carnivores). Κι αναρωτιέμαι, αν υπάρχουν predators που να μην είναι σαρκοφάγοι ή σαρκοφάγα που να μην είναι predators.



Ναι, υπάρχουν. Το πρώτο που μου 'ρχεται στο μυαλό είναι τα πτωματοφάγα (δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι ονομάζονται έτσι) που τρώνε ό,τι απομείνει...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2008)

danae said:


> Ναι, υπάρχουν. Το πρώτο που μου 'ρχεται στο μυαλό είναι τα πτωματοφάγα (δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι ονομάζονται έτσι) που τρώνε ό,τι απομείνει...



Άρα, αυτά κατατάσσονται στα σαρκοφάγα; 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι στα Αγγλικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείται το predator πολύ εκτεταμένα, ενώ εμείς δεν λέμε τόσο πολύ αρπακτικά και θηρευτές, όσο σαρκοφάγα (για το ίδιο πράγμα) με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Αυτό τουλάχιστον είναι η δική μου αίσθηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2008)

Όχι, δεν ταυτίζονται οι έννοιες σαρκοφάγο και αρπακτικό. 
Τα κατοικίδια ζώα, όπως ο σκύλος και η γάτα, είναι σαρκοφάγα, αλλά δεν κατατάσσονται στα αρπακτικά/predators.
A predator is an animal that hunts and kills other organisms, usually for food.

Εν ολίγοις, η λέξη "σαρκοφάγο" χαρακτηρίζει το είδος της τροφής, ενώ η λέξη "αρπακτικό" χαρακτηρίζει τη συμπεριφορά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2008)

Φυσικά και το γνωρίζω αυτό και το ξεκαθάρισα και παραπάνω. Για την χρήση μίλησα.

Και η γάτα εγώ ξέρω ότι είναι predator.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2008)

Έδωσε η Έλενα ένα γλωσσάρι του Παν. του Αιγαίου, να δώσω κι εγώ από ένα άλλο (αφού άλλαξα κάποια *pray).

*predator*
(θηρευτής) Ένα ζώο που τρώει κάποιον άλλο ζωντανό οργανισμό, είτε φυτό είτε ζώο (βλέπε επίσης predator-prey relationship παρακάτω).
An animal that feeds on another living organism, either plant or animal. (See also predator-prey relationship)

*predator-prey relationship*
(σχέση θηρευτή-θηράματος) Μια τροφική σχέση που υπάρχει μεταξύ δύο ειδών οργανισμών. Ο θηρευτής είναι το ζώο που τρώει το θήραμα. Τέτοιες σχέσεις συχνά παίζουν αποφασιστικό ρόλο στον έλεγχο των πληθυσμών των φυτοφάγων ζώων.
A feeding relationship existing between two kinds of organisms. The predator is the animal feeding on the prey. Such relationships are frequently instrumental in controlling populations of herbivores.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2008)

Αυτό για τα φυτά είναι questionable. Οι περισσότεροι ορισμοί του predator μιλούν για ζώα. Τώρα, από αυστηρώς επιστημονική σκοπιά, δεν είμαι σίγουρος και θα ήθελα να το ερευνήσω παραπάνω, πριν καταλήξω σε συμπέρασμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2008)

Με βάση αυτά που βλέπω μέχρι στιγμής, (define: predator στο Google) η λέξη αναφέρεται πρωτίστως και συνήθως για ζώα που τρώνε άλλα ζώα, αν και μπορεί ενίοτε συμπεριλαμβάνονται και άλλοι οργανισμοί ή species και organisms εν γένει, χωρίς περαιτέρω προσδιορισμούς.


----------



## Elena (Jul 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, δεν ταυτίζονται οι έννοιες σαρκοφάγο και αρπακτικό.
> Τα κατοικίδια ζώα, όπως ο σκύλος και η γάτα, είναι σαρκοφάγα, αλλά δεν κατατάσσονται στα αρπακτικά/predators.
> A predator is an animal that hunts and kills other organisms, usually for food.




Σαφώς και είναι «predators». Α "dog" does not equal a "domestic dog"... και η γάτα, εξημερωμένη ή όχι, παραμένει «predator».


Dogs are predators *and scavengers**, possessing sharp teeth and strong jaws for attacking, holding, and tearing their food. Although selective breeding has changed the appearance of many breeds, all dogs retain basic traits from their distant ancestors. Like many other predatory mammals, the dog has powerful muscles, fused wristbones, a cardiovascular system that supports both sprinting and endurance, and teeth for catching and tearing. Unlike humans which are plantigrade, dogs are digitigrade.


*Mια και αναφέρθηκε κάτι σχετικό πιο πριν έχουμε και το «foraging(-er)».


Τέλος, ο Γεωργακάς δίνει:

*αρπακτικά*2[arpaktiká] τα, (L) orn(1)*birds of prey*, *raptores[fr kath αρπακτικά *(sc πτηνά), substantiv. n pl of αρπακτικός] 

(αλλά στην αρπακτικότητα -που δεν ταυτίζει με το «predation» πουθενά- δίνει και το εξής παράδειγμα :):

_η τούρνα στην ~ ξεπερνάει το σκυλόψαρο (Potamianos)_

http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictionaries/dictonline/DictOnLineGeo.htm


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 12, 2008)

Πτωματοφάγα, scavengers.

Καρχαρίες, γύπες, κοράκια, τσακάλια κλπ.

(Αυτό πήγαινε σε προηγούμενο ποστ, έχασα τη σελίδα, sorry :))


----------



## Elena (Jul 12, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> *Πτωματοφάγα, scavengers*.



Eνδιαφέρον κι αυτό. Εγώ έχω πετύχει τα εξής:
Από σημειώσεις στο Αιγαίου (Βενθικά συστήματα):

Γ. Με βάση το κριτήριο της μεθόδου τροφοληψίας (για τους Ζωοβενθικούς οργανισμούς)(Εικ.
3-4)












· *αιωρηματοφάγοι (suspension-feeders): *οργανισμοί οι οποίοι συλλαμβάνουν τα αιωρήματα
τροφής από την στήλη του νερού στην πελαγική ενότητα; Μια ειδική ομάδα αυτής της
κατηγορίας είναι οι διηθηματοφάγοι (filter-feeders) οι οποίοι διαθέτουν ειδικά φίλτρα στα
σωματικά τους εξαρτήματα (π.χ. βράγχια) με τα οποία διηθούν το νερό και κατακρατούν τα
μερίδια της τροφής
· *ιζηματοφάγοι (deposit feeders):* οργανισμοί οι οποίοι συλλαμβάνουν τα μερίδια τροφής με
κατάποση ιζήματος
· *φυτοφάγοι (grazers):* οργανισμοί οι οποίοι καταναλώνουν φυτική οργανική ύλη συνήθως με
την βοήθεια κατάλληλων στοματικών εξαρτημάτων (π.χ. ξύστρο)
· *σαρκοφάγοι (carnivorous): *οργανισμοί που συλλαμβάνουν ζωντανή την λεία τους που
απαρτίζεται από άλλα ζώα με την βοήθεια συνήθως ισχυρών σωματικών εξαρτημάτων (π.χ.
δαγκάνες, ισχυρές γνάθοι)
· *σαπρονεκροφάγοι (scavengers):*οργανισμοί που τρέφονται με τα περιττώματα και ή τα
νεκρά σώματα άλλων θαλάσσιων οργανισμών που φτάνουν στην Βενθική Ενότητα


----------



## diceman (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody για το χρόνο και τις ιδέες. Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στην εγγενή πολυσημία του predator κι έτσι αποφάσισα να το αποδίδω κατά περίπτωση (αρπακτικό, κυνηγός/θηρευτής, σαρκοφάγο).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

Μια συνήθης σύναψη είναι και το *natural predators*. Επειδή κατά κανόνα αναφέρεται σε σχέση με κάποιον συγκεκριμένο οργανισμό, εμένα το *φυσικοί θηρευτές* μού φαίνεται αφύσικο και προτιμώ το *φυσικοί εχθροί* όταν αναφερόμαστε σε συγκεκριμένο οργανισμό. Τι λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα
Εμένα με προβληματίζει κάτι και στις δύο αποδόσεις. Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις το _*φυσικοί εχθροί*_ πρέπει νομίζω να είναι σαφές από το κείμενο ή τα συμφραζόμενα _*τίνος*_. Επιπλέον όμως, με δυσκολεύει εδώ και η χρήση του _*φυσικός*_, επειδή μου δίνει ελαφρώς διαφορετική σημασία σε σχέση με το _*από τη φύση τους*_ ή, αν θέλεις, *φυσικώς*, που μου ακούγεται πιο ακριβές (αν και όχι ιδιαίτερα όμορφο).
Με άλλα λόγια, εδώ έχω την αίσθηση πως το σωστό νόημα στο πρωτότυπο είναι _*predators από τη φύση τους*_, με ό,τι ισχύει κατά περίπτωση για το predator.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις το _*φυσικοί εχθροί*_ πρέπει νομίζω να είναι σαφές από το κείμενο ή τα συμφραζόμενα _*τίνος*_.





Zazula said:


> Προτιμώ το *φυσικοί εχθροί* όταν αναφερόμαστε σε συγκεκριμένο οργανισμό.


Fair enough? :)


----------

